# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  मुस्लिम तंत्र

## superidiotonline

जिस प्रकार हिन्दू रीति के वैदिक परम्परा के अनुसार चमत्कारी 'मंत्र-यंत्र-तंत्र' का उल्लेख प्राचीन ग्रंथों में मिलता है ठीक उसी प्रकार इस्लामिक परम्परा में भी चमत्कारी 'मंत्र-यंत्र-तंत्र' इत्यादि का उल्लेख ग्रंथों में मिलता है जिसे 'मुस्लिम तंत्र' कहते हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

हिन्दू रीति के वैदिक मंत्र और शाबर मंत्र क्रमश: संस्कृत और हिन्दी भाषा में होते हैं, किन्तु इस्लामिक परम्परा के मुस्लिम मंत्र अरबी या उर्दू भाषा में होते हैं। इस्लामिक परम्परा के मुस्लिम यंत्रों से कौन परिचित नहीं है? प्रायः इन चमत्कारी यंत्रों को कागज पर लिखकर ताबीज़ में भरकर पहनने का चलन है। इस लेख में हम पाठकों को कुछ चमत्कारी ताबीज़ बनाना सिखाएँगे।

----------


## superidiotonline

पाठकगण कृपया ध्यान दें कि मुस्लिम तंत्र ग्रंथों में उल्लिखित ये ताबीज़ कितने कारगर हैं, इस बात की हम कोई व्यक्तिगत गारण्टी नहीं लेते, क्योंकि ज्योतिष, मंत्र-यंत्र-तंत्र इत्यादि आस्था पर आधारित होते हैं जिसका कोई प्रमाण नहीं होता। प्राचीन ग्रंथों में निहित गूढ़ विद्या की जानकारी पाठकों को देने के उद्देश्य मात्र से इन चमत्कारी ताबीज़ों का उल्लेख यहाँ पर किया जा रहा है। अतः पाठकगण इन ताबीज़ों को अपने जोखिम पर बनाकर जाँचें, समझें और परखें। अतः ताबीज़ काम न करने की दशा में किसी प्रकार का कोई दावा किसी हालत में स्वीकार नहीं किया जाएगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

आइए, सबसे पहले समझते हैं- ताबीज़ क्या है? उर्दू भाषा के अंकों को एक निश्चित क्रम में काग़ज़ पर लिखकर ताबीज़ में भरा जाता है और फिर लोबान दिखाकर पहन लिया जाता है। कभी-कभी यंत्रों के साथ कुछ अन्य वस्तुएँ भी ताबीज़ में भरी जाती हैं। इन मुस्लिम यंत्रों को लिखने के लिए उर्दू भाषा के अंकों का ज्ञान होना बहुत ज़रूरी है, क्योंकि अन्य भाषा में लिखे गए अंकों से बने ताबीज़ काम नहीं करते। अतः उर्दू भाषा के अंकों का विवरण नीचे दिया जा रहा है।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

आशा है- पाठकों ने ऊपर दिए गए चित्र के अनुसार उर्दू अंकों को अच्छी तरह से लिखना सीख लिया होगा। आइए, अब सीखते हैं ताबीज़ बनाना। सबसे पहले *'सर्वकार्यसिद्धि संकटमोचन चिन्ताहरण ताबीज़'* बनाना सीखते हैं।

*१. सर्वकार्यसिद्धि संकटमोचन चिन्ताहरण ताबीज़-*

बहुत से लोगों की शिकायत होती है कि उनकी चीज़ें अक्सर ग़ुम हो जाती हैं, मतलब खो जाती हैं जिसके कारण वे हमेशा हैरान और परेशान रहते हैं। इस *'सर्वकार्यसिद्धि संकटमोचन चिन्ताहरण ताबीज़'* को गले में धारण करने से आपकी चीज़ें अचानक नहीं खोतीं जिसके कारण आप बिल्कुल चिन्तामुक्त रहते हैं। इसके अतिरिक्त यह चमत्कारी *'सर्वकार्यसिद्धि संकटमोचन चिन्ताहरण ताबीज़'* धारण करने वाले का हर कार्य सिद्ध करने की क्षमता रखता है और आपको हर तरह के संकट से बचाता है। यही नहीं, बगलामुखी यंत्र की तरह यह यंत्र आपके शत्रुओं को परास्त करके उनसे आपकी रक्षा भी करता है। प्रेम में सफलता प्राप्त करने के लिए भी इस यंत्र का प्रभाव अचूक है। परीक्षा-प्रतियोगिता में सफलता प्राप्त करने के लिए भी इस यंत्र का प्रयोग करना चाहिए। इस यंत्र में सर्वजन वशीकरण क्षमता भी विद्यमान होने के कारण यह धारण करने वाले को चमत्कारपूर्ण ढंग से ख्याति और प्रसिद्धि भी दिलाता है। कोर्ट, कचेहरी, मुकदमा इत्यादि में विजय प्राप्त करने के लिए भी इस यंत्र का प्रभाव अचूक होता है। 

आइए, अब देखते हैं- चमत्कारी *'सर्वकार्यसिद्धि संकटमोचन चिन्ताहरण यंत्र'* का ख़ाका-

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

ऊपर दिए गए चित्र के अनुसार *'सर्वकार्यसिद्धि संकटमोचन चिन्ताहरण यंत्र'* को एक सफेद कागज पर लाल स्याही से बनाकर लोबान की धूनी देते हुए चाँदी या ताँबे के ताबीज़ में भर लें। ऊपर दिए गए यंत्र में पाठकों की सुविधा के लिए सभी अंकों को अँग्रेज़ी भाषा के अंकों में दर्शाया गया है, किन्तु यंत्र बनाते समय आपको इन अंकों को उर्दू भाषा के अंकों में ही लिखना है। यंत्र लिखते समय ध्यान देने वाली एक बात और है। उर्दू हमेशा दाईं ओर से बाईं ओर लिखी जाती है, न कि हिन्दी और अन्य भाषाओं की तरह बाईं ओर से दाईं ओर। अतः यंत्र में उर्दू के अंकों को लिखते समय दाईं ओर से बाईं ओर ही लिखना चाहिए। अतः यंत्र में सबसे ऊपर वाली पहली पंक्ति के दाईं ओर स्थित पहले खाने में उर्दू के अंको में 7 लिखना चाहिए, फिर उसके बगल में स्थित बीच वाले खाने में उर्दू के अंको में  8 लिखना चाहिए और फिर उसके बगल के खाने में उर्दू के अंको में 6 लिखना चाहिए। इस प्रकार पहली पंक्ति में दाईं से बाईं ओर 786 लिखने के बाद उसके नीचे वाली दूसरी पंक्ति का पहला खाना खाली छोड़कर दाईं से बाईं ओर दूसरे और तीसरे खाने में उर्दू के अंकों में 78 लिखना चाहिए। इसके बाद तीसरी पंक्ति के पहले और दूसरे खाने में दाईं से बाईं ओर उर्दू के अंको में एक बार फिर 78 लिखना चाहिए और तीसरा खाना खाली छोड़ देना चाहिए। इसी प्रकार चौथी और अन्तिम पंक्ति में दाईं से बाईं ओर उर्दू के अंको में 566 लिखना चाहिए। मुस्लिम तंत्र के जानकारों का कहना है कि हर अंक लिखने के बाद यदि एक बार उर्दू मंत्र *'रे जीम ते'* का जाप किया जाए तो इस यंत्र की ताक़त दस गुना बढ़ जाती है। काग़ज़ पर बनाए हुए इस यंत्र को तत्काल ताबीज़ में भर कर लोबान की धूनी देते हुए लाल धागे में पिरोकर तीन बार *'सवबम्बा वक्तरा'* मंत्रोच्चार करते हुए गले में धारण कर लेना चाहिए।

----------


## gupta rahul

> 


बड़े भाई इस में उर्दू कोण सी है 
जो ब्लैक वाली या मेहदी रंग वाली

----------


## superidiotonline

> बड़े भाई इस में उर्दू कोण सी है 
> जो ब्लैक वाली या मेहदी रंग वाली


काले अक्षरों में उर्दू के अंक लिखे हैं और मेहंदी के रंग में उन अंकों का उच्चारण उर्दू शब्दों में लिखा है। आपको उर्दू के अंकों का ही इस्तेमाल यंत्र बनाने में करना है।

यह बताइए- यंत्र दिखने में कैसा लग रहा है? हम स्वयं इस यंत्र को गले में कान्टिन्यू करेंगे, जब तक किसी और चमत्कारी यंत्र की प्राप्ति नहीं हो जाती। इस यंत्र को बनाने की विधि गंगा किनारे एकाएक भेंट हुए एक बाबा जी ने हमें सिखाई थी। क्या आपको भी किसी बाबा जी ने कोई यंत्र बनाने की विधि सिखाई है? कृपया उसका उल्लेख यहाँ पर करिएगा? पाठकगण लाभान्वित होंगे।

----------


## gupta rahul

> काले अक्षरों में उर्दू के अंक लिखे हैं और मेहंदी के रंग में उन अंकों का उच्चारण उर्दू शब्दों में लिखा है। आपको उर्दू के अंकों का ही इस्तेमाल यंत्र बनाने में करना है।
> 
> यह बताइए- यंत्र दिखने में कैसा लग रहा है? हम स्वयं इस यंत्र को गले में कान्टिन्यू करेंगे, जब तक किसी और चमत्कारी यंत्र की प्राप्ति नहीं हो जाती। इस यंत्र को बनाने की विधि गंगा किनारे एकाएक भेंट हुए एक बाबा जी ने हमें सिखाई थी। क्या आपको भी किसी बाबा जी ने कोई यंत्र बनाने की विधि सिखाई है? कृपया उसका उल्लेख यहाँ पर करिएगा? पाठकगण लाभान्वित होंगे।


बड़े भाई हमें कोई यन्त्र बनाना नहीं आता हम तो आप से ही सिख रहे है

----------


## gupta rahul

बड़े भाई क्या आप हमें कुण्डली देखना सीखा सकते है मतलब थोड़ा बहुत ज्योतिष

----------


## superidiotonline

> बड़े भाई हमें कोई यन्त्र बनाना नहीं आता हम तो आप से ही सिख रहे है


हमें तो अभी तक नहीं लगता कि आप कुछ सीख पाए हों।

----------


## superidiotonline

> बड़े भाई हमें कोई यन्त्र बनाना नहीं आता हम तो आप से ही सिख रहे है


ज्योतिष सागर की तरह है। एक-दो दिन में सीखने वाली चीज़ नहीं है। मैं तो पैदा होते ही ज्योतिष का अध्ययन करने लगा था, किन्तु आज तक पूरा न सीख पाया। वैसे आप सीखेंगे कैसे? फोरम में लिखित क्लास चलाने का वक्त नहीं है मेरे पास।

----------


## gupta rahul

> ज्योतिष सागर की तरह है। एक-दो दिन में सीखने वाली चीज़ नहीं है। मैं तो पैदा होते ही ज्योतिष का अध्ययन करने लगा था, किन्तु आज तक पूरा न सीख पाया। वैसे आप सीखेंगे कैसे? फोरम में लिखित क्लास चलाने का वक्त नहीं है मेरे पास।


कोई तो उपाय होगा आप के पास हमें सिखाने के लिए आप तो बहुत बड़े दानी हो ये दान हमें भी कर दीजिये

----------


## superidiotonline

> कोई तो उपाय होगा आप के पास हमें सिखाने के लिए आप तो बहुत बड़े दानी हो ये दान हमें भी कर दीजिये


ज़रूर। अपना नम्बर पम कीजिए। फ़ोन पर क्लास लेंगे।

----------


## kissupatel6@gmail.com

Yahan to kuch bhi nahi hai koi bhi yantra nahi.

----------


## superidiotonline

सर्वर से यंत्र का इमेज उड़ गया है फिर भी बनाने की विधि पूरी दी गई है। विधि में तनिक शंका न करें।




> ऊपर दिए गए चित्र के अनुसार *'सर्वकार्यसिद्धि संकटमोचन चिन्ताहरण यंत्र'* को एक सफेद कागज पर लाल स्याही से बनाकर लोबान की धूनी देते हुए चाँदी या ताँबे के ताबीज़ में भर लें। ऊपर दिए गए यंत्र में पाठकों की सुविधा के लिए सभी अंकों को अँग्रेज़ी भाषा के अंकों में दर्शाया गया है, किन्तु यंत्र बनाते समय आपको इन अंकों को उर्दू भाषा के अंकों में ही लिखना है। यंत्र लिखते समय ध्यान देने वाली एक बात और है। उर्दू हमेशा दाईं ओर से बाईं ओर लिखी जाती है, न कि हिन्दी और अन्य भाषाओं की तरह बाईं ओर से दाईं ओर। अतः यंत्र में उर्दू के अंकों को लिखते समय दाईं ओर से बाईं ओर ही लिखना चाहिए। अतः यंत्र में सबसे ऊपर वाली पहली पंक्ति के दाईं ओर स्थित पहले खाने में उर्दू के अंको में 7 लिखना चाहिए, फिर उसके बगल में स्थित बीच वाले खाने में उर्दू के अंको में  8 लिखना चाहिए और फिर उसके बगल के खाने में उर्दू के अंको में 6 लिखना चाहिए। इस प्रकार पहली पंक्ति में दाईं से बाईं ओर 786 लिखने के बाद उसके नीचे वाली दूसरी पंक्ति का पहला खाना खाली छोड़कर दाईं से बाईं ओर दूसरे और तीसरे खाने में उर्दू के अंकों में 78 लिखना चाहिए। इसके बाद तीसरी पंक्ति के पहले और दूसरे खाने में दाईं से बाईं ओर उर्दू के अंको में एक बार फिर 78 लिखना चाहिए और तीसरा खाना खाली छोड़ देना चाहिए। इसी प्रकार चौथी और अन्तिम पंक्ति में दाईं से बाईं ओर उर्दू के अंको में 566 लिखना चाहिए। मुस्लिम तंत्र के जानकारों का कहना है कि हर अंक लिखने के बाद यदि एक बार उर्दू मंत्र *'रे जीम ते'* का जाप किया जाए तो इस यंत्र की ताक़त दस गुना बढ़ जाती है। काग़ज़ पर बनाए हुए इस यंत्र को तत्काल ताबीज़ में भर कर लोबान की धूनी देते हुए लाल धागे में पिरोकर तीन बार *'सवबम्बा वक्तरा'* मंत्रोच्चार करते हुए गले में धारण कर लेना चाहिए।

----------

